# Kabel Deutschland - Das Abenteuer geht weiter...



## Heiko (17 Juni 2009)

Nachdem ich ja seit geraumer Zeit KDG-Kunde im Bereich Internet bin, hat mich der Forschergeist heute mal wieder in neue Welten getrieben: ich habe das *Paket Comfort Business* bestellt.

Die Aufgabenstellung für KDG:

Fünf MSN müssen übernommen werden
Ich will keinen Telefonbucheintrag
Ich will die Daten für die VoIP-Anschlüsse, damit ich die in meiner Telefonanlage einrichten kann
Ich will die Fritzbox haben

Angeblich alles kein Problem, falls doch, dann werdet Ihr das hier zu lesen bekommen


----------

